# Miniature Poodle Growth and Size Questions



## bluegirls

Hello All, Hoping anyone with miniature poodles can help by posting their dogs sizes now and then(8 or 12 weeks size). I have a puppy that seems to be on the bigger size (which is GREAT). I used a chart that outwest posted, but it is difficult FOR MYSELF to figure out. (at 12 weeks divide weight by .3, and height by .58, I get 20 pounds, and 18 inches)
He was 4.8 pounds at 8 weeks, and maybe 9.5 inches tall (guess on height)
He is now 6.2 at 12 weeks and 10.5 inches tall to the withers.
Thanks in advance for any sharing!! Thanks outwest for the chart!


----------



## Naira

To be honest, that seems normal to me (definitely not an expert!!!). My mini was the largest in his litter and towered over sibs, but ended up being a well in size mini. He was similar in height/weight to your mini...but by 4-6 months he had already reached 80-95% of his adult height.

Maybe you can PM Chagall's Mom, or she will see this post. Or Beau's Dad. I did some quick searching..I know Chagall went into detail about his heights/weights at certain ages...he started off with pretty normal measurements for a mini and then he just kept growing into a 17.75 inch/20-22lb guy. I think Beau is 16.5 in and 20-25 lb.

Chagall was 16 lbs at 5 months.


Yes...I am a poodle stalker...I was very interested in that large mini/small spoo size. I had a tinnnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy spoo puppy who was only 1 lb heavier than your guy at 12 weeks. She's grown into an in size spoo now (22 in/41 lbs) and she's only 7 months old. I actually wouldn't mind if she got bigger! Haha.

Can't wait to see how your guy ends up...you'll love him either way. 

*Edit*: I found it



Chagall's mom said:


> Just want to share how big and fast my *silver* mini boy grew. He's out of an insize dam and sire, but grew to be oversize at 17.75". I didn't keep a record of his height all along (unfortunately!), but here are some of his weight stats taken at the vet's.
> 
> 9 weeks 4.2 lbs
> 10 weeks 5.4 lbs
> 14 weeks 6.6 lbs
> 6 months 16.8 lbs
> 7 months 18.5 lbs
> 8 months 19.9 lbs
> 15 months 21.5 lbs
> 23 months 20.9 lbs
> 4 years 22 lbs/17.75" -- he's the exact same today at 5+ years!


----------



## dougla718

I have a toy poodle and he is 16 weeks...and only 3.5 lbs I dont think thats normal is it?


----------



## Naira

dougla718 said:


> I have a toy poodle and he is 16 weeks...and only 3.5 lbs I dont think thats normal is it?




Sounds pretty normal to me.


----------



## Michaddison

Hey there. I posted this awhile back to another thread but thought I'd repost.

This is my mini's growth data:
9 wks -- 10.5" -- 6.3 lbs
12 wks -- 11.75" -- 8.2 lbs
15 wks -- 13" -- 9 lbs
18 wks -- 13.75" -- 10.6 lbs
21 wks -- 14.5" -- 12.4 lbs
24 wks -- 14.6" -- 13.2 lbs
27 wks -- 15.25" -- 13.6 lbs
30 wks -- 15.5" -- 14 lbs


She's about 18 months old now, 15.5" and 15.5 lbs. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## ApricotsRock

Thought I had better records, but...

11 weeks 5.5 lbs
14 weeks 7.1 lbs
16 weeks 8.0 lbs
13 mos 13.2 lbs

And I think full grown (he was two in March) he is about 14 lbs. 

He's also about 14" high if I measure him up his front leg to the top of his shoulder.

I would consider him small.

Wait, is my dog really square???????


----------



## bluegirls

*Update-13 weeks*

Coda is 13 weeks old today. 
He is 7 pounds and 11 inches.
I wanted to also post some updated pictures. He loves to play in the backyard. This is before his groom. 
I would say he had a spurt this week. His legs look longer and he feels heavier!


----------



## bluegirls

14 weeks, 11.25 inches and 7.8 Pounds
15 weeks, 11.75 inches and 8.2 Pounds


----------



## princesspenny

my mini is 5.5 months right now- 12 inches tall but very light- less than 10lbs, shes a girl.


----------



## Coco86

My Mini Sammy will be one year old on June 29th. He weighs 15.4 lbs, and still looks slim. He's long and tall.


----------



## Luce

Luce was the smallest in her litter. She was 2.25lbs. at 8 weeks. Now 2 1/2yeaars old she is 12lbs. about 12".

I remember when she was about 4 months old she gained about 8oz. a week for about 6 weeks - grew like a weed!


----------



## Magnustheminipoo

bluegirls said:


> Hello All, Hoping anyone with miniature poodles can help by posting their dogs sizes now and then(8 or 12 weeks size). I have a puppy that seems to be on the bigger size (which is GREAT). I used a chart that outwest posted, but it is difficult FOR MYSELF to figure out. (at 12 weeks divide weight by .3, and height by .58, I get 20 pounds, and 18 inches)
> He was 4.8 pounds at 8 weeks, and maybe 9.5 inches tall (guess on height)
> He is now 6.2 at 12 weeks and 10.5 inches tall to the withers.
> Thanks in advance for any sharing!! Thanks outwest for the chart!


My mini poodle is 20 weeks and 25lbs 🤷🏽‍♀️ But pretty sure he’s large for his breed and age.
Can’t quite measure his height he moves too much but I think he’s somewhere between 15-17 inches.


----------



## Rose n Poos

Did you meet your pup's dam and sire? If you did, how big were they? Weight isn't the determiner for variety but is often all we can get on these perpetual motion puppies .

PeggyTheParti has a good suggestion on how to get a height measurement. Have a measuring tape or yardstick handy. Get your pup next to a chair or table leg, or a wall. Place your hand on your pups shoulder and try to get your fingertips to the wall or leg. Let the pup escape, grab the measuring tool with your other hand and you should get a reasonably close measurement.

Miniatures can go what's called oversize even if bred from in-size dam and sire, if they exceed the in-standard height of max 15" at the shoulder. That seems to be what your pup is. Have his legs caught up? We'd love to see a photo .

Some growth examples:

My miniature boys records up to about your pups age










another members small standard










and her average size standard boy










a chart giving average height for age of miniatures and standards

*HEIGHT CHART FOR MINIATURE POODLES

*

*AGE IN MONTHS**HEIGHT IN INCHES**8 WEEKS**8 - 8.5 INCHES**3 MONTHS**10 - 10.5 INCHES**4 MONTHS**11 - 11.5 INCHES**6 MONTHS**13.5 - 14 INCHES*

*Some miniature poodles will take up to 12 months to finish growing. Some will finish growing in height around 6-7 months but may take a bit longer to fill out.

HEIGHT CHART FOR STANDARD POODLES

*

*AGE IN MONTHS**HEIGHT IN INCHES**8 WEEKS**12 - 13 INCHES**3 MONTHS**14 INCHES**4 MONTHS**18-19 INCHES**6 MONTHS**21+ INCHES**FULL GROWN (USUALLY 24 MONTHS)**24-27 INCHES*

*Standard poodles can take up to 2 years to finish growing and filling out.*

And predicted growth patterns for miniatures and standards


----------

